# Username Help



## infinite-MK2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Not the way I would like to introduce myself but hoping to get an admin to help me out. I was having some registration issues and hastily picked a username I despise! Hoping to change it to infinite-MK2 if possible.

I would send a PM but being such a newbie on the forum, it doesn't allow me to do so until I rack up some more posts.

Appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'll pm admin for you


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Done


----------



## infinite-MK2 (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks icon & john!


----------

